# Official info on Retirement in Portugal needed



## Richglen (Aug 21, 2010)

Can someone point me to an official (preferably government) or other reliable site that lists the requirements for retirement in Portugal? Thanks. Rich


----------



## niner_mike (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Richglen,

I´m not entirely sure if tis immigration info you are looking for but if so, try contacting SEF for further info - Portal SEF

I don´t see much directly useful info on the site, but one of my new neighbours is a retired American citizen who recently celebrated his residency and tells me they were quite keen to help him ever since he started calling from the states to ask questions about a retirement visa.


----------



## Richglen (Aug 21, 2010)

*Official information needed*

Mike, the information I need includes:

Usually there are income requirements to show that you won't be a burden on their country.
Proof of private medical insurance.
Perhaps an interview is required.
etc.

Thanks for the tip. Rich


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We called the Portuguese embassy in newark nj for our questions, they have been very helpful!
The state that you live in assigns you to a embassy office. Call the Portuguese embassy in Washington DC to find out which embassy your state is assigned to.
Good Luck!


----------



## Richglen (Aug 21, 2010)

grammymissy said:


> We called the Portuguese embassy in newark nj for our questions, they have been very helpful!
> The state that you live in assigns you to a embassy office. Call the Portuguese embassy in Washington DC to find out which embassy your state is assigned to.
> Good Luck!


 I think our local office is San Francisco. Obrigado!


----------

